# Diabetes in South Africa



## NobodyImportant (Dec 30, 2014)

My family is currently considering the possibility of moving from the US to the Johannesburg area in South Africa, but we are wondering about medical access because three in my family have Type-1 Diabetes. While one is currently on an insulin pump, the other two are using insulin pens.

With this in mind, we are trying to get a handle on our family living in South Africa with three having Type-1 Diabetes. Basically, we don't even know where to begin our research. What insulin options are available? Will it be possible for us to obtain some kind of insurance or medical plan to offset the cost of diabetes treatment? What other things do we need to know?

I welcome your thoughts as we research the possibility of taking care of my family's medical needs in South Africa! Thank you in advance for any help that you can provide.


----------



## Smokey_sa (May 5, 2014)

Hi, 

I have been diagnosed with diabetes over two years ago and been supplied with insulin pens ever since. 
The medical standards are equal to the ones overseas, as far as I can tell and according to my experience. It all comes down to what you need and what medical aid you are on (the scheme).

I would recommend to maybe get in touch with the medical aid directly to see whether your needs are covered. Maybe also check their websites for further information.

Regards


----------



## NobodyImportant (Dec 30, 2014)

Smokey_sa,

Thank you for your quick response! You will have to excuse my ignorance, but how do I get in touch with medical aid? Do you recommend anyone specifically? I found an article online last night which explained the following: 

"An assortment of local medical aid providers and international health insurance companies are available to expats.

"Local providers offer a variety of schemes, and charge monthly premiums on a progressive scale according to income and the package chosen by the customer. Nearly all local health insurance providers in South Africa require that claims be pre-authorised; a stipulation which makes it necessary for people to keep their medical aid card in their wallet.

"Most providers offer a basic 'In-Hospital Plan' which includes hospital cover and ambulance transport, but may be limited to a list of private hospitals. These are essentially emergency plans which don't cover day-to-day medical expenses such as doctor consultations and treatment, dental treatments, prescription medications and specialist consultations.

Expats interested in obtaining coverage for day-to-day expenses should compare the different packages offered by insurance providers such as Discovery, Momentum, Bonitas, Medshield and Fedhealth. Discovery, for instance, has an incentive scheme for individuals to live healthily including discounts on gym contracts, movie nights and healthy groceries.

Alternatively, expats may opt to use international insurance providers such as Bupa. Emergency evacuation insurance is unnecessary, as private South African facilities are adequate."

Are you suggesting that I talk with someone from Discovery, Momentum, Bonitas, Medshield and/or Fedhealth? Or is there someone that I need to talk to who is familiar with the different medical aid options (similar to an independent insurance agent in the US)?

Thank you again for your help!


----------



## MsBeatz (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi there,

As far as I know, there are no independent health insurance agents in South Africa. It would be best if you start your research by visiting the websites of each of the medical aid providers you listed. Specifically, look into the various options they have (basic cover, standard or higher) and decide which would be most suitable for your needs. You'll want to see how each of them deal with clients with pre-existing conditions (such as your case), cover for chronic conditions like diabetes, monthly premiums and any applicable wait times before your family is fully covered. You may need to call them to get more detailed information. 
Medical aid will normally cover you for in-hospital stay and treatments as well as day to day cover, which will cover doctors' consultation fees, prescribed and non-prescription medication. I think you should expect that your premiums might be a bit higher than average due to the pre-existing conditions. Normally, the main members premiums are the highest, with any adult dependents being charged just over half of that, and children even less. Of course, this is just to give you a rough idea. So, say you were on Fedhealth's maxima standard, u would pay roughly R2,500 a month as a main member - again this a rough estimate and might vary depending on your personal circumstances.

Whichever medical aid you go for, you'll definitely need comprehensive cover. A week's stay in a private hospital facility could easily set you back R100k or more. But as Smokey_SA stated above, the private hospitals afford you world class services.

Independent hospital plans are also another option. With most hospital plans, you get paid a certain amount for each day you are hospitalized. It does not cover day to day medical expenses, and they do not pay directly for your hospital bills. Personally, I wouldn't recommend this option unless you take hospital cover in addition to medical aid - as a buffer. I know a few people who have done this. But I find that a good, comprehensive medical aid is sufficient for me. If you are self-employed, or work on a contract basis, it might help to have a hospital plan to boost your financial position in times of prolonged hospitalization. However, you'll want to make sure that the hospital plan allows you to have other health insurance- or else they try their best not to pay out on your claims.

Foreign insurance is also a possibility. But if you are planning to stay, it would make your life a lot easier if you're covered by a local health insurance provider. In my experience, front office staff here generally have difficulty dealing with unfamiliar names and situations - and are often quick to dismiss the unfamiliar as unacceptable.

Hope this helps.


----------

